# Gtkpod schliesst sich nach einlesen einfach

## Petersenkarlfranz

Hallo hier kommt der super noob  :Laughing: 

Wie bereits in der Überschrift steht ist das Problem,dass sich mein gtkpod sofort schliesst wenn ich meinen Ipod shuffle 2Gen. grün einlese.

Weiß einer woran das liegt???

PS:Den Ipod nano meines Kumpels kann man ohne Probleme benutzen,aber meinen eben nicht und der meines Bruder(Ipod shuffle 2Gen. türkis) auch nicht.

macht es eventuell nicht zu kompliziert hab noch nicht so viel Ahnung  im Umgang mit konsole etc.

Danke

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

ok alles in Ordnung da war nur eine Datei im falschen Ordner

----------

